# Virtual Holiday Mantel 2011: BestBuddies Gives Thanks



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As Audi of America's main charity, Best Buddies is always on our radar. This graphic came through with their annual holiday e-card from chairman Anthony Shriver. We wish them and those they help the happiest of holidays.

http://www.bestbuddies.com


----------

